# Subwoofer hace ruido similar a palomitas



## Rafael gomez reus (Dic 19, 2006)

Hola a todos, a ver os cuento un problema que tengo a ver si me podeis echar un cable,

teno un subwoofer autoamplificado de la marca KEF, y desde ayer cuando toca que actue el bajo hace un ruido extraño (similar al de cuando se hacen palomitas... no os riais que es verdad...  ).

Tambien me he dado cuenta de que cuando no recibe señal, tocaria que pasara a stand-by, pero se queda todo el tiempo conectado y parece como si vibrase debilmente todo el tiempo, y cuando lo desconecto de la corriente hace un ruido fuerte...

Alguien sabe a que puede ser debido?  

Venga gracias!!

Salu2


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 19, 2006)

bueno dificil saber que es sin mirarlo, PERO.......yo empezaria por mirar si el potenciomentro del volumen o el potenciometro del equalizador esta bueno podria tener polvo o tierra acumulado y eso haria que funcione con mucho ruido.  ((( esa es una posibilidad ))).


si es eso, entonces tendrias que limpiarlo o cambiarlo.

Lo de que suene duro cuando lo desconectas tiene que mirar si es que esta en todo el volumen puesto pues si es cierto entonces es casi normal que suene pues amplifica la señal y PUM ! suena.


Sino entonces podria ser algo relacionado con lo que te dije primero.


Nose que mas teorias decirte, espero que te pueda guiar lo que te acabo de decir por lo menos para que revises inicialmente eso.

chau


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 19, 2006)

hola realmente no se cual es el ruido de las palomitas pero mi me pso y hacia como un chaskid muy agudo y era por la impedancia  del parlante prueba poniendo 2 en serie y cuentame saludos


----------



## thors (Dic 20, 2006)

revisa las soldaduras y conexiónes interiores ;;;estas pueden generar ruido y no dejar que el apli entre en stand_by


----------



## Crepitante (Dic 20, 2006)

Hace tiempo tenía un subwoofer 2.1 y hacía un ruido parecido. Resultó ser el integrado, se lo cambié y fue la solución. La verdad de electrónica no se mucho pero primero prueba lo primero, que es lo mismo que han dicho los usuarios.


----------



## soundstream eternal (Feb 28, 2007)

MIRA CAMARADA ESTO DEL RUIDO SE PUEDE DEBER A K HAY BASURA O TIERRA EN LA BOBINA Y LO DE EL RUIDO K HACE AL DESCONESTAR SE DEBE A QUE LE HACE FALTA TIERRA A TU AMPLIFICADOR ESTO TAMBIEN TIENE K VER CON LO K DICES DE K VIBRA ES DEBIDO A LO MISMO YA K COMO ES POCA TIERRA TAMBIEN METE SONIDOS DEL MOTOR O DE CUALQUIER COSA K PASE EN EL AUTO. ESPERO Y K TE SIRVA MI CONSEJO.


----------

